
Activating circadian clock reduces brain cancer without side effects in mice - sndean
https://cen.acs.org/articles/96/i3/Activating-circadian-clock-kills-cancer.html
======
throwawaycloud
Pretty sure I have cancer. Context:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15889203](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15889203)

FWIW I also have narcolepsy, which took until adulthood to diagnose and had
far more devastating effects on my life:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10984478](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10984478)

Didn't want to make this about me, but the coincidence between sleep problems
and cancer is interesting enough that it seemed worth chiming in.

~~~
toxic_
I developed narcolepsy in my teens and I can absolutely relate to how you
feel. Everyone just thought I was lazy, malingering or, in the case of my
general physician, depressed. It took years before I could even see a
neurologist, after which an official diagnosis was quickly made.

If you're not already on sodium oxybate (Xyrem), I can't recommend it enough;
it's the only thing that puts me in a sound, restorative sleep for more than a
few hours.

I'm in the UK where prescriptions for Xyrem are almost impossible to obtain.
Fortunately, the precursors for its active ingredient, GHB, are inexpensive
and easy to acquire, so I just synthesize it myself. Technically it's illegal,
but it would take an especially brave magistrate to convict me for having to
overcome deficiencies in the NHS.

~~~
theddman
What do you mean synthesize? If you're starting from GHB, then you just
titrate up with NaOH to ~neutral?

~~~
ComputerGuru
He’s saying GHB is virtually synonymous with Xyrem and GHB isn’t hard to make.

------
loeg
The actual paper is paywalled. Can anyone tell what the sample size of the
stud(ies) was?

~~~
sndean
It looks like between 4 and 9 per treatment group, depending on the
experiment.

~~~
loeg
Doesn't that seem extremely small?

~~~
sndean
It does.. I didn’t notice that before posting the article here. But, possibly
helping their case, at least some of the experiments were done on ears, so
double the biological replicates.

